# pronunciation of years in French / prononciation des années en français



## Dawnless

This has probably been asked a thousand times, and I feel stupid asking it: but I have a Jeanne d'Arc presentation due tomorrow and my over priced "textbook" doesn't seem to touch on it, but how does one actually say the year?

Instead of 1412, I can't find it written out...

I think it's something like mille-quatre cent douze..?

Thanks,

Amber

*Moderator notes:*
Multiple threads have been merged to create this one.
See also this thread in the “Français Seulement” forum.
If you're interested in the _English_ pronunciation of years, have a look here.


----------



## Monsieur Hoole

mille quatre cent douze


M.H.


----------



## Aoyama

*Quatorze cent douze* is also a possibility.


----------



## Milou

"Quatorze cent douze" is correct but not very used in France.
On preferera "Mille quatre cent douze", a moins de vouloir volontairement paraitre "vieux" (comme dans une presentation d'histoire).

Milou


----------



## Aoyama

Pas tout à fait d'accord. Pour une date historique comme la naissance de Jeanne-d'Arc ou la bataille de Marignan (1515, quinze cent quinze, comme on sait), on préfèrera les dizaines avec cent. L'usage se perd un peu, c'est vrai.


----------



## Milou

voila, c'est ce que je dis .... dans une *presentation historique* on dira quinze cent quinze, mais pas dans la vie courante.


----------



## :-)

in france how do u usually say the years in *everyday language*

for example : 1923

you can say
_mille neuf cent vingt trois_

and u can also say
_dix-neuf cent vingt trois_

both of them r correct
but what u usually  use?

THNX


----------



## FranParis

Le plus courant est mille neuf cent vingt trois...


----------



## flobel

I use _mille neuf cent vingt trois_, but it's totally the same thing.

Florian


----------



## Gez

"Dix-neuf cent" is an older form. It's still understood, of course, but it's not used. As a general rule, we use the thousands for years, as for all numbers, except for some old dates -- like the Battle of Marignan, in 1515 -- quinze-cent quinze! (But in that case, it's also because it's easier to remember it that way.) So you're as likely to hear 1789 pronounced dix-sept-cent quatre-vingt-neuf as mille sept-cent quatre-vingt-neuf, but 1987, to switch two numbers around, will always be mille neuf-cent quatre-vingt-sept. (Or octante-sept in Belgium and Swiss.)


----------



## petite étoile

1789 = dix sept cent quatre vingt huit OR mille sept cent quatre vingt huit???

How do you say years when speaking? which is the correct way??

Merci beaucoup


----------



## archijacq

mille sept cent quatre vingt *neuf*


----------



## Sitaa

Hi

In writing: 1789 = mille sept cent quatre vingt *neuf*
You can say "dix sept cent quatre vingt *neuf*" orally


----------



## moe0204

Sitaa said:


> Hi
> 
> In writing: 1789 = mille sept cent quatre vingt *neuf*
> You can say "dix sept cent quatre vingt *neuf*" orally



Why only orally ? I really thought it was another way to name years (but only years).


----------



## DearPrudence

When people say *"dix-sept cent ..."* it sounds a bit old-fashioned to my ears but it's fine (for years only (sorry for the repeat))


----------



## moe0204

"_Dix-sept cent..._" even sounds better to me (but it's just my opinion )...


----------



## Paf le chien

DearPrudence said:


> When people say *"dix-sept cent ..."* it sounds a bit old-fashioned to my ears but it's fine (for years only (sorry for the repeat))



quinze cent quinze : Marignan ! Mais c'est vrai que ça commence à dater 

Et j'ai toujours dit et entendu parler de la révolution de dix-sept cent quatre-vingt-neuf (et non de mille sept cent quatre-vingt-neuf) 

Mais c'est peut-être moi qui devient « vieux jeu »


----------



## DearPrudence

He he, je savais qu'on serait pas d'accord 
En fait, je pensais surtout à ceux qui disent "dix-neuf-cent quarante-cinq"
"Je suis né en dix-neuf-cent soixante-dix" : wow, ça vieillit tout de suite, ça  
Pour 1515, bien sûr, c'est vrai que je n'imagine pas dire "mille cinq-cent quinze".
Pour le reste, euh, c'est au choix je suppose ... Mais avec de vieilles dates historiques, ça le fait mieux par centaine je suppose


----------



## Sweetnersmiling

Je pense qu'on peut dire les deux, mais que le premier emploi dix sept cent par exemple est plus vieilli. Ca se dira de moins en moins et de toutes façon on ne pourra bientot plu lol allé faire ca avec 2040 vingt cent quarante? lol


----------



## Paf le chien

DearPrudence said:


> He he, je sais qu'on serait pas d'accord
> (...)
> "Je suis né en dix-neuf-cent soixante-dix" : wow, ça vieillit tout de suite, ça
> Pour 1515, bien sûr, c'est vrai que je n'imagine pas dire "mille cinq-cent quinze".
> Pour le reste, euh, c'est au choix je suppose ... Mais avec de vieilles dates historiques, ça le fait mieux par centaine je suppose



En fait, curieusement , on est d'accord (sauf sur ton âge canonique, jeunette ) :

Pour 19XX ça ne me viendrait même pas à l'idée de dire dix-neuf cent xxx.

Mais avant 19XX (peut-être parce que ça devient l'Histoire ), oui : je dirais plutôt dix-huit cent xxx. Mais c'est sûrement aussi une question d'éducation/habitude/goût/...


----------



## moe0204

C'est vrai que pour les années 2XXX et les suivantes, il me paraît peu probable qu'on puisse dire autre chose que _deux, trois, etc. mille.
_Mais entre 1100 et 1999, je dirais plus facilement _onze, douze, etc. cent_ que _mille etc.
_(Et s'agissant de la soi-disant fracture générationnelle, Cf. mon âge )


----------



## DearPrudence

Tu dirais donc vraiment *"Je suis né en dix-neuf quatre-vingt-quatre" *?!  (là, avant de même pouvoir finir, on a l'impression que tu es né sous Napoléon ou Louis XVI )
M'enfin, je suis sûre qu'en tout honnêteté, tu dirais plutôt quelque chose comme : 
"Je suis de 84"


----------



## moe0204

DearPrudence said:


> Tu dirais donc vraiment *"Je suis né en dix-neuf cent quatre-vingt-quatre" *?!


Heu... oui 
Pourquoi, c'est ridicule ? je suis le seul ?


----------



## tonia59

DearPrudence said:


> He he, je savais qu'on serait pas d'accord
> En fait, je pensais surtout à ceux qui disent "dix-neuf-cent quarante-cinq"
> "Je suis né en dix-neuf-cent soixante-dix" : wow, ça vieillit tout de suite, ça
> Pour 1515, bien sûr, c'est vrai que je n'imagine pas dire "mille cinq-cent quinze".
> Pour le reste, euh, c'est au choix je suppose ... Mais avec de vieilles dates historiques, ça le fait mieux par centaine je suppose


 
Je suis tout à fait d'accord avec DearPrudence. Je ne dirais jamais que je suis née en "dix neuf cent quatre vingt trois" ...


----------



## WordReferenceFan

Salut!

Quand on parle des évènements du passé, est-ce qu'on dit (par exemple) "Dans l'année mille neuf cent quarante-trois, les Alliés ont envahi l'Italie" ou est-ce qu'on dit "dix-neuf cent quarante-trois" ?

Et pour les années plus anciennes ? "Mille quatre cents" ou "quatorze cents" ?

Merci beaucoup (et laisse-moi savoir si j'ai fait des erreurs là-haut) !


----------



## Arzhela

WordReferenceFan said:


> Salut!
> 
> Quand on parle des évènements du passé, est-ce qu'on dit (par exemple) "Dans l'année En mille neuf cent quarante-trois, les Alliés ont envahi l'Italie" ou est-ce qu'on dit "dix-neuf cent quarante-trois" ?
> 
> Et pour les années plus anciennes ? "Mille quatre cents" ou "quatorze cents" ?
> 
> Merci beaucoup (et laisse-moi savoir si j'ai fait des erreurs là-haut) !


On dit les deux ... pratiquement sans distinction, mais devant les dates, on dit "en" et non "dans l'année"...


----------



## DearPrudence

Hi & welcome to the forum 
For your example I would rather say:
*"En mille-neuf-cent quarante-trois, les Alliés ont envahi l'Italie"*

There is an expression *"En l'an de grâce ___" *which sounds very old-fashioned/literary or humourous to my ears but I can't say more about it  

[…]

The short version is that you can say both for dates:
dix-neuf cent quarante-trois
or 
mille neuf cent quarante-trois

I think it's better to use "___ cent ___" with older dates.
For instance, I wouldn't use it to say my year of birth (as I've said in the other thread)


----------



## WordReferenceFan

Thank you, both of you!

I wish I had seen that thread before, but it was not listed in the entries for "year." (No wonder you have such good rules for titles of threads!)

Et, encore une fois, merci !


----------



## Saklig

Hi

How do you say 1534 in French?

Thanks for answering


----------



## yabnek

mille cinq cent trente quatre


----------



## FBC

quinze cent trente-quatre (will be used if 1534 is a year)
or mille cinq cent trente quatre


----------



## caroy

mille cinq cent trente quatre


----------



## Saklig

Thanks for answering, It's a year. However there are so many different answers here, who's the right one?


----------



## FBC

we all gave the same answer except the first answer of caroy who obviously did a mistake and corrected it just after...
quinze cent trente quatre is just a different way of saying mille cinq cent trente quatre. ;-)


----------



## Gb56

Mille cinq cent trente quatre ou Quinze cent trente quatre sont valables pour une date (pour un volume aussi d'ailleurs)
Ce qui en romain fait MDXXXIV


----------



## endlessdark11

Hi,  I was wondering how to say specific years in french, for instance 1802. Would you say, dix-huit zero deux? Or just dix-huit deux? Help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## xxyzw

1802 = mille huit cent deux

we do not adopt the English model in French


----------



## Jade14

In french you have to say the number like it actually is, and not break it down, literally it would be like saying "thousand eight hundred two".


----------



## marcolo

Yes, but sometimes you can say :

1802 : dix-huit cent deux
1980 : dix-neuf cent quatre-vingts

it works for numbers before 2000 otherwise, you need to say the number as mentioned. And this way to say the year is old-fashioned, so it is better to not use it ...


----------



## hanbaked

Bonjour

I'm sure I've heard dates said in 2 ways, for example, 1970:

mil neuf cents soixante-dix

dix-neuf cents soixante-dix

Have I heard correctly and is one better than the other?

Merci d'avance


----------



## evilandgorgeous

I was taught to say mille neuf cents soixante-dix. I don't know about the second one though!


----------



## Muriel5

Both are perfectly correct but just fix :

mille neuf *cent* soixante-dix
dix-neuf *cent* soixante-dix

cent without s when there is another figure after just if you say e.g. trois cent*s*


----------



## hanbaked

Merci pour les réponses.

Could I also use both ways to say kilometres?


----------



## Drechuin

hanbaked said:


> Could I also use both ways to say kilometres?



You can use the  "dix-neuf *cent* soixante-dix" form for every numbers between 1100 and 1999 (as far as I know), but it's far less common than the "mille neuf cent soixante-dix" form.


----------



## radzirad

Hi,

I was wondering how years are pronounced in French. For example, how would I say 1861 or 1919?

If you know, let me know. Thanks!


----------



## cropje_jnr

Two options:

Mille huit cent soixante-et-un/mille neuf cent dix-neuf

-OR-

dix-huit cent soixante-et-un/dix-neuf cent dix-neuf.


----------



## la grive solitaire

Go to this link, choose French, type in 1861 and 1919, and they will be pronounced for you. 

http://www2.research.att.com/~ttsweb/tts/demo.php


----------



## firestar15

Hi,

I'm struggling with how you say years in spoken french.

'mille sept cent soixante six'
'dix-sept cent soixante six'

Can you use either of these?  Is there a difference between them?

Also how would you say 1808?

'mille huit cent huit' ???

Thank you x


----------



## geostan

mil sept cent soixante six
dix-sept cent soixante-six

mil huit cent huit
dix-huit cent huit

are my choices.

Cheers!


----------



## mmericle

Je voudrais écrire la date 2003, but I don't know if I'm correct because it seems so short compared to the dates in the 1900s. Thanks for the help!

My try: deux mille trois


----------



## chrisp124

C'est correct.


----------



## 5874julie

Hi, sounds ridiculous but I could not remember today how to write an historic date out in full in French, for example

'in seventeen hundred and sixty three'

should it be 

'dans l'annee dix sept cent soixante trois'


----------



## Johanne

Tout simplement "en mille sept cent soixante trois".

Dix sept cent se dit à l'oral seulement, je crois.


----------



## Jeanne75

Hello,

C'est "*en* mille sept cent soixante trois" as Johanne said.

I could write "en *dix sept *cent soixante trois", it's fine by me but used solely for dates (written or spoken).

Cheers


----------

